# Just received Mardel Clout



## catdawg426 (Mar 21, 2011)

I ordered AP Clout from that pet place and got mardel clout instead. of course it's fine, it's the same for now, just wasn't expecting it. I knew that mardel bought out ap just wasn't expecting the mardel label yet.


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

I bought a bottle of Clout in January and it was already using a Mardel label.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Is it still in tabular form?


----------



## catdawg426 (Mar 21, 2011)

LordDracula said:


> I bought a bottle of Clout in January and it was already using a Mardel label.


really. Well I guess this isn't anything special then!


----------



## catdawg426 (Mar 21, 2011)

triscuit said:


> Is it still in tabular form?


yup, exactly how it was before


----------

